# Strip/Flap Curtains



## TMcG (Mar 9, 2010)

Anyone have any experience with using these in the shop ?

Effective for keeping dust "contained" ?

Any preference for suppliers ?

For a basement shop that is impinging on the other parts of the basement and, even with improved DC, there is still some dust being created

Thanks
tony


----------



## Sawdustmaker (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm betting that they don't do a great job of keeping dust contained and once the dust gets between the overlapping slats, every time you pass through you'll get fine dust all over whatever you're wearing.


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

dust will cling to those a LOT!


----------



## TMcG (Mar 9, 2010)

Both good points, sadly 

So what are they used for at jobsites ? Just plain old separation ?

Oh well, back to the drawing board…..


----------



## NewfieDan (Feb 24, 2011)

One thingthat renovators use is a plastic shhet. It is taped to the door jams. Then there is a zipper put into the center of the plastic cutain. When you want to enter/exit simply open the zipper. To keep dust und control keep the zipper closed.


----------

